# Need a Headset for my Cross Check Fixed Build



## tree98 (Jan 30, 2011)

...Any suggestions? Looking for cheap and well built...30 dollars is max..dont even want to spend that...Should my lbs have something? or am I better off looking online.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

eBay...plenty of cheap headsets.... Cane Creek and Tange both work for me....


----------



## tree98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you very much. I've been looking on ebay but I didnt know what brand to look for. I think I am going with cane creek. Now would any body happen to know where to get anodized spacers?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

tree98 said:


> Thank you very much. I've been looking on ebay but I didnt know what brand to look for. I think I am going with cane creek. Now would any body happen to know where to get anodized spacers?



same place...ebay is filled with anodized spacers in a variety of colors...Just make sure you buy the correct size( 1" vs 1/8") I don't remember what size fork the Cross Check uses.


----------



## tree98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Dave Hickey said:


> same place...ebay is filled with anodized spacers in a variety of colors...Just make sure you buy the correct size( 1" vs 1/8") I don't remember what size fork the Cross Check uses.


It has a 1/8" steerer tube...do you know if a semi integrated headset would work?


----------



## WA/SScrossracer (Oct 4, 2010)

I just scored a used King for $60(craigslist), but usually you can find a decent, sealed cane creek, like a S3 for about $30 through performance or similar mailorder. All cross checks but the 1st year blue ones are 1-1/8 standard threadless headsets, so don't think a semi integrated model will work. I have a cross check and am running a King, but have had good luck with Cane creek sealed HS also.


----------

